# Hey over 30 crowd - exercise anyone?



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Start with leg presses & lunges. That way you are working one leg at a time and then move up to squats.
You will definitely need simple core exercises. I have lost almost 6 inches just from eating properly and dumping sugars & fast food. Once you get started and realise how much better ypu feel and look it will become addicting. Just don't buy into the hype of protein powders & stuff. I know people that live off of that stuff and drop $2-300 a month. Bodybuilding.com - #1 Exercises Guide! Over 300+ Free Exercise Videos And Guides


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Also do not think of weight lost but inches. You want to slowly tone and build muscle not burn all of your fat off. I would spend no more than 15 minutes a day on the treadmill or running.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm 38.

Your best bet is to keep the pounds off and simply stated, this means cardiovascular exercise and eating well.

I'm in the gym quite a bit and I skate(board) at parks throughout the summer. At the moment I've extensively lessened my weight lifting and do a lot of cardio and core training. I'm averaging 3-4 days at a skate park. In the past month I've lost a few pounds for sure because this morning I put on a pair of pants and they were super loose compared to a good fit a couple of months ago.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

ttchad said:


> I would spend *no more* than 15 minutes a day on the treadmill or running.


Are you serious? No more than 15 minutes a day running? What the hell will that do? You would just be getting warmed up? Yes, I know it takes time to get into a running program but restricting yourself to 15 minutes a day is a terrible idea.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Key point:* it took a while to get to this point, it will take a while to get back to a good weight
Another key note, just like snowboarding start small and progress.

Give up soda if you drink it, especially anything DIET. That stuff is so bad for you. Keep a eating log, write down everything you eat and when, seriously for 1 week. You can then look to see what and when you are eating and you can then adjust your diet.

You don't need to run at first. Nothing wrong with starting with a 10 minute walk. Then 20 minutes, then 30, you get the idea and walking is free. Once you build some stamina increase the speed and/or terrain. Find a park with a hill, walk up the hill a few times, if you can jog it, if possible run/sprint it once or twice.

Not sure if you used to train or your background but I think a good all body work out 3 times a week on a machine type weight system would do you well. It will work your chest, back, arms, legs and abs. 
All your big muscle groups, IE core muscles.

If you have the means, see if someone can recommend a trainer or dietitian with a sports background.

It can be done and just a guess but I would think that a goal of 15lbs and strengthening of your core wold be a good 6 month goal getting you close to this years season start, depending where you live. Our season doesn't start till Dec barring a huge dump.

Good luck
-Slyder
back in the gym myself after a long break


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm 54 and I know about fighting the downhill battle. I have a post-it on my monitor that says "Stretch!" and a couple of times a day I get up and do that. Nothing spectacular, just straight legs and touch the ground behind my heels (took a while to get to that point).

I'm lucky in that we have a gym at work. I go down 3-4 times a week. 30 minutes on the treadmill, either a straight run or "random hills", followed by 15-20 minutes of weight training. I also run on weekends, 10 k route.

As others have said, it doesn't have to be extreme, just consistent. And get rid of the soft drinks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rip lines of blow and just start doing crazy hard work outs. You'll lose weight and have a hell of a workout.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

^^^^^ hahahahaha you will have to keep doing lines every 15 mins after you come down from your peak i hear


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not quite 30, but my body feels about 60. LOTS of past injuries (many broken bones and sprains, broken back, etc) 
Yet I still ride full time (5+ days a week all winter) How? ...

STRETCHING! Gets more important every year, and now is essential (including off-season)
BIKING! Bike everywhere you go, don't drive or bus.
EXERCISE I don't really do this one, but Squats & Core exercises are the main ones.
EAT HEALTHY Chicken, juice, and dark greens.

And don't worry about getting tired from strapping in - that's the hardest part of snowboarding! Seriously, it is!

There, you're good to go  :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

53...just do it in moderation; I got to watch the joints and slowly build up...but very doable. Bike for everything, eat healthy, always take stairs...slow and 2 at a time, stretch, walk, swim and take some hikes.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

hey thanks for tips people. 
10 years ago I couldn't finish a McDonalds value meal. Now I eat one and feel like I need another. My lunch is more like the size of two lunches. You goto these places and they dont sell anything small. Chipotle is a big offender here. Some of the sub shops with thick fresh breads and TONS of meat and cheese on it, wash it down with 24 oz of coke PLUS a refill, and you can see that I'm heading down the right path. It's hard not to though, everyone at work goes out for lunch - we have pretty stressful jobs and take that time to 'enjoy'. We have a gym at work but the thought of people coming up to me asking me things when I'm working out would make me want to punch them so I'll use my home gym setup that I've been neglecting for about 5 months now. 

My gym is a glorified clothes dryer now. 

My biggest issue is my damn ankles and back are messed up. The knees arent too hot but my back is so bad I can barely get up in the morning or walk upright. Today I shoveled and pickaxed for 5 hours. The last two hours I did it on my knees. I've gotten good a shoveling up the loose stuff and tossing it over my shoulder into a pile. It's that bad. The last xray was negative but 5 years prior when it was mildly irritating, no where like it is now, it showed that I had moderate arthritis in my lower 3 vertebrae. Possibly inactivty and gaining weight has me worse, but I'm worried something more serious is going on. I dont want to be completely immobile when I'm 55-60 but it seems im heading that way. 

Even worse, an acquaintance was complaining about rapid back pain and after about a year, he had an xray that showed nothing. 6 months later he was diagnosed with cancer in his back and 6 months later his family is selling off his things because he was no longer with us. Sad, healthy guy, healthier than me. This crap they put in our foods is killing us I'm convinced. 

Well hopefully its nothing too bad and can be controlled with exercise. I dont trust surgery. EVERYONE I know that has had surgery on their knees and back is worse off. They can't do anything anymore. Totally helpless. Sure they can goto work and SOME are sleeping better and not having the pain, but they are basically useless as they can't lift anything, move too much or anything. Who wants that.??! 

Sigh. guess the first start would be diet , then follow some of the stuff you all posted. Thanks all.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fucking sob story over here. Sack the fuck up and take god damn control of your destiny you want to go eat 5 extra value meals and be out of shape so be it or you can just say I'm sick of being a god damn pile of shit and do something about it. You control your life so why don't you stop crying about it on here and do something about it. Yeah I'm a fucking asshole but you know what I read labels, I made choices, and I've stuck with them. I have a bum knee, ankles aren't so hot, I've shrunk almost 3 inches, and I'm beaten and abused and not even 30 yet. Doesn't mean I don't control my destiny so go do something about it would you. If I can lose 120lbs you can easily lose 20lbs.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

spend $200-300/mo in supplements or spend it on meth... hhhmmm, tough choice there. 


Kidding aside, the older I get the more I've been spending time working out and doing cardio, I am in my early 30's. 15mins of treadmill doesn't really cut it, I recommend looking at the miles you've ran/jogged instead of the time then try to cut the amount of time it takes to run the same distance next time. Running works better for me than jogging as I feel a better cardio workout from it, and I run the treadmill everyday. For a while my wife and I were both doing P90x daily also but lately just been mixing it up with weightlifting. Just started a new routine called Insanity and as the saying goes, different workout, different muscle soreness. 

Food and diet accounts for 70-80% of your physique, so cut anything that tastes good (sugar, salt, pop). Potatoes/rice/starch are no good either.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

It's all about lifestyle, IMO

I'm 50, was an elitish athlete in my 20's to early 30's, but haven't been in a gym in 15 years.

BUT....I play organized sports 3 days a week, bike, blade, board, hike, swim, etc. three of the other 4 days. No magic training regime, but I walk the 8 blocks to my bus connection rather than taking another bus, bike to the store, things like that. 

AND....I cook 90-95% of what I eat and almost all of it from fresh ingredients. I find that if I eat too much pre-prepared or processed food too regularly, I feel gross. I'm no granola munching vegan, but I'd rather eat a fresh burger at home than whatever that is that they sell in a cardboard box at Macdonalds.

I'm only 10 pounds heavier with same blood pressure and colesterol as when I was 30.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have pretty demanding job (Climbing Poles/WindTurbines all summer) and I do weightlifting 5 days a week. I'd like to start jogging/running, but man is it boring! other than that I don't do much.. just play Golf on my days off! 

I think cardio is key for ya though, just keep off the pounds.. Do high reps/lighter (40-60% of Max)weights, and lots of cardio. it really doesnt take much, just make sure you leave a couple hours for it each day! 


I wish I didn't have to go work in Nebraska.. Still alot of snow out there!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I watch my SA training videos while I'm on the treadmill. I can almost recite Nev's narration word-for-word I have watched them so much. hahahahaaa

-Slyder


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

snowvols said:


> Are you serious? No more than 15 minutes a day running? What the hell will that do? You would just be getting warmed up? Yes, I know it takes time to get into a running program but restricting yourself to 15 minutes a day is a terrible idea.


You are absoultely correct! Start running 30 minutes a day and lets see how long an out of shape person continues to workout. If he spends 15 minutes warming up and then starts a good core workout like TRX. He will actually be able to enjoy it. Later he can move into the weight room & pickup compound exercises like benchpressing and squatting. I just want to see him make it past the first 6 weeks and then he will be hooked.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

ttchad said:


> You are absoultely correct! Start running 30 minutes a day and lets see how long an out of shape person continues to workout. If he spends 15 minutes warming up and then starts a good core workout like TRX. He will actually be able to enjoy it. Later he can move into the weight room & pickup compound exercises like benchpressing and squatting. I just want to see him make it past the first 6 weeks and then he will be hooked.


Can you not comprehend reading? Did you not see where I stated starting a running program takes time. If you have never ran before you start slow with 2 minutes walking and 30-45 seconds running with alternating for 30 minutes until you can build up running. It isn't that hard. Most people don't run because they are running for the wrong reasons. You can't be committed to running when your goal is to loose weight. You loose interest way to often. Best thing to do is have a goal of doing a race like a 10K or half as your first race. Crossing the finish line will get you hooked. 

He should move into the weight room to do bench and squats since that will accomplish what for him to trim the body fat? Maybe with a running program, but if that is the case he should do strength training that is beneficial to running. He won't make it past 6 weeks if he is lazy. It will not have to do with that he lost interest. That is an excuse for laziness.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Running is overrated anyway. It's also not that great for your knees as you get older.

Biking > Running. Low impact is the way to go as your joints get older.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Jed said:


> Running is overrated anyway. It's also not that great for your knees as you get older.
> 
> Biking > Running. Low impact is the way to go as your joints get older.


+1

My knees hurt when I ride. I sure am not gonna blow them up running after nothing...


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

So running..let's say 6 miles/run a few times a week won't help me lose weight? :dunno:

I'm on the opposite spectrum, I enjoy running and cardio much more..I easily get tired with weights so I don't do them.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Fastest weight I ever lost consisted of me doing the following:

Running ~1.5-2.5 miles 3 or 4 times a week
Doing weights for an hour 2-3 times a week (often right after running)
Cutting out junk food during the week (only on Saturday or Sunday) and making every 3rd or 4th meal a salad

I did this for a couple of weeks (~2-3 months) and my weight steadily dropped... but the running is hard on your body. I eventually started getting chronic runner's injuries even though I had played soccer most of my life (probably because all of my running was on pavement instead of grass).

Mix it up. Now I occasionally rock climb, play some sand volleyball, canoe, cycle, etc. BTW, bicycling is easier on your body than running, but it isn't ideal if you have bad knees.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> bicycling is easier on your body than running, but it isn't ideal if you have bad knees.


The worst knee problem I ever developed was as a result of cycling. Had the seat too low. We were doing a trip from Vancouver to Jasper (no sag-wagon, so carrying everything) and after the second day my right knee really started to hurt under the knee-cap. One of the more experienced cyclists got me to raise my seat a couple of inches and it went away in a few days.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Mix it up. Now I occasionally rock climb, play some sand volleyball, canoe, cycle, etc. BTW, bicycling is easier on your body than running, but it isn't ideal if you have bad knees.


Curious, what do you mean by this? I've always found biking great on my bad knees.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I rode the bike at the gym last night. I did a random hill program, and I didn't get nearly the work out I did when I run the tread mill. The program was set to the lighter side as it was my 1st time on that kinda machine and I didn't want to over do it. Still, it wasn't a great work out for me. I will try it again and get one of the trainers to recommend a program as I need to keep the variety in my cardio. Plus I watched my SA videos again, much easier to watch while biking than running 

-Slyder


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Slyder you might want to try a couple percentage points on the incline. That will really get the workout going. Start slow though like with all running programs.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya I was on the low side of the program as it was my 1st time. I will increase the level next time. But it was nice to ride and watch my videos without the bouncing from the running motion.

You, Wolf and many others have convinced me in a lot of aspects now that I"m a little older. Start small and progress slowly. It is much better to take a little longer than bite off more than I should because I want to or think I can do something.

-Slyder


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Jed said:


> Running is overrated anyway. It's also not that great for your knees as you get older.


This is a myth/excuse overweight people use to avoid working out. I have weak knees but have absolutely no problem running long distances. I have a half marathon in two weeks and have been running around 20-25 miles a week...on pavement...with minimalist shoes. 

My mother (56) and her husband (72) also run almost daily with no knee issues whatsoever.

If you have a legit knee injury/issue you should probably avoid running though.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fucking sob story over here. Sack the fuck up and take god damn control of your destiny you want to go eat 5 extra value meals and be out of shape so be it or you can just say I'm sick of being a god damn pile of shit and do something about it. You control your life so why don't you stop crying about it on here and do something about it. Yeah I'm a fucking asshole but you know what I read labels, I made choices, and I've stuck with them. I have a bum knee, ankles aren't so hot, I've shrunk almost 3 inches, and I'm beaten and abused and not even 30 yet. Doesn't mean I don't control my destiny so go do something about it would you. If I can lose 120lbs you can easily lose 20lbs.


I am with BA here, being somewhat of a Darwinist. It's obvious that Americans have a major problem with self-control/self-discipline, and this can be directly attributed to the consumerism lifestyle of getting whatever you want right now and throwing a fit if you don't. That being said, everyone still has the ability to use self-control and discipline to achieve whatever you want. It's mostly just a matter of how bad you want it.

I grew up lethargic as hell with parents who fed me crap which resulted in being a fat kid. One day I got sick of it and completely changed the way I did everything: 3 months later I lost 40 lbs. I cannot even eat fast food anymore, it makes me sick (not to mention it's generally disgusting).


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I just reached my goal of loosing 100 pounds and I lost it in 16 months. If I can do it anyone can.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

snowvols said:


> I just reached my goal of loosing 100 pounds and I lost it in 16 months. If I can do it anyone can.


Way to go dude! :thumbsup:


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> This is a myth/excuse overweight people use to avoid working out. I have weak knees but have absolutely no problem running long distances. I have a half marathon in two weeks and have been running around 20-25 miles a week...on pavement...with minimalist shoes.
> 
> My mother (56) and her husband (72) also run almost daily with no knee issues whatsoever.
> 
> If you have a legit knee injury/issue you should probably avoid running though.


ive had a bad knee since i was 15. about 4 months ago i started running 3 miles every other day and by the 2nd week i was in immense pain. after reading up and talking to my friends i started taking glucosamine and after a month of taking it every day my knee pain is completely gone. if you have any joint pain id highly recommend it


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I've actually been taking it for a few years now. It works wonders. 

Thanks for looking out.


----------



## KIKNIT (May 19, 2008)

Wow the lunacy in this thread is ridiculous.

First off cardio is NOT the most effective and efficient way to lose bad weight (fat), HIIT (high intensity interval training) is.

Secondly, of the upmost importance is diet, especially in regards to weight loss. A couple tips only drink water and milk, but be wary of milk if weight gain isn't your goal and stay away from fast foods entirely. These two things will cut your caloric intake massively if you stick to them.

Thirdly and this is a huge thing for snowboarding due to injuries being an intrinsic part of the sport, stretching and mobility work. Seldom is the area of pain the reason for the pain, our musculature is a huge bundle of fibres that interlock all over the place and you need to constantly attend to it to keep it healthy. This is a reasource I use and it is amazing, MobilityWOD - prepare to hurt.


----------

